# 15x10 dayton rims



## buick93 (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a set of dayton wire rims minor rust nothing big it can be clean here are the pics asking 250 plus shipping


<center>



</center>


----------



## buick93 (Oct 26, 2009)

> i have a set of dayton wire rims minor rust nothing big it can be clean here are the pics asking 250 plus shipping


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> > i have a set of dayton wire rims minor rust nothing big it can be clean here are the pics asking 250 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buick93 (Oct 26, 2009)

this is only for the rims no adapters or caps


----------



## buick93 (Oct 26, 2009)

solddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------

